# Parking for Birmingham NIA



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me find a place to park overnight near the NIA in Birmingham? I have been trying to find one on the database but it keeps showing Birmingham in America, I put UK in time after time but it still wouldn't change. Thank you


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Slightly tricky one, this. How close do you need / want to be? As far as I know, there's nothing in the immediate vicinity (being the centre of Brum), but there are places some way out of town (Lickey Hills C&CC site, for instance).

Gerald


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

try; http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sourc...&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=more-results&cd=1


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

*PARKING FOR BIRMINGHAM NIA*

Thank you for your reply, at least I now have something to work on.
We just need to be able to get there reasonably easily,maybe we would be better booking a hotel.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a screenshot from the MHF database:

Gerald


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

There is a nice park in romsley Clent Hills Caravan And Camping C&CC site about 10 miles from Bham.Centre.
Aido


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Depends what time you need to be in B'ham City Centre.

The Chapel Lane CC Site in Wythall on the Southern outskirts of Brum is excellent. There is a bus that stops at the gates of the camp which will take you straight to the City Centre.

A call to the site will give you timetables, as I believe the bus operator has just changed. Even better if you are an OAP as it's all free too. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Depends what time you need to be in B'ham City Centre.

The Chapel Lane CC Site in Wythall on the Southern outskirts of Brum is excellent. There is a bus that stops at the gates of the camp which will take you straight to the City Centre.

A call to the site will give you timetables, as I believe the bus operator has just changed. Even better if you are an OAP as it's all free too. :lol: 

Paul


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Chapel Lane CC is about 1.5 miles off J3 M42, bus from camp allow 45-60 mins weekdays if travelling rush hours 7-10, weekends 30 mins
On street parking around the NIA is quite limited, nearly all Multi-storey.
Hotels close to NIA. low cost Etap,Ibis, to 5* Hyatt just a short stroll over the direct walkway, The Cons are in town this weekend so a large area around the NIA is closed to traffic.

Personally I would stay at Chapel Lane and take the bus, have Sunday lunch at Becketts Farm short walk from CC site.

Chris


----------

